# Got frothy flux?



## treeseer (May 8, 2008)

This used to be a late-May/June disease here in NC, but it recently has been popping out earlier. Common bacterial infection in the included bark between buttress roots of oak and others. I'm wondering how wide the range of this disease is--NY? CA? Rare? Common? I know there was a spectacular flow from a pine in AZ not long ago.


----------



## S Mc (May 20, 2008)

Are we talking about the Alcoholic "White" flux that has a fermented aroma rather than the bacterial wetwood slime flux that has a sour smell?

If so, attached is a picture of some (of the white flux) on a Siberian elm _(Ulmus pumila)_ approximately 30' and higher up spread out here and there throughout the tree. It was in conjunction with some bark injury (in this case appeared to be woodpecker type holes).

Sylvia


----------



## cryo stops wear (May 26, 2008)

S Mc said:


> Are we talking about the Alcoholic "White" flux that has a fermented aroma rather than the bacterial wetwood slime flux that has a sour smell?
> 
> If so, attached is a picture of some (of the white flux) on a Siberian elm _(Ulmus pumila)_ approximately 30' and higher up spread out here and there throughout the tree. It was in conjunction with some bark injury (in this case appeared to be woodpecker type holes).
> 
> Sylvia



What is the alcohol/vinegar white flux scene on Burr Oaks. Found some that had some sort of root weevil looking larvae last fall and this spring same tree has the vinegar smelling flux at ground level.
tree is about 50" dia. ungirdled with 1/2 root area being street.
Loose bark in area where flux is pumping.


----------



## S Mc (May 27, 2008)

From what I am reading, the alcoholic (white frothy) flux comes from a bacterial canker associated with previous stress to the tree. The microorganisms in these cankers apparently produce both gas and alcohol during the fermentation of sap. Apparently common on elm, sweet gum and oak in the Midwest. (And apparently benign and is weather condition speciic.) 

It does state that Mimosa trees can have a systemic infection of sapwood by _Fusarium oxysporum f. sp. pernicosum_ (which is serious) but the frothy flux seems to be a secondary issue. 

(My source is Diseases of Trees and Shrubs by Sinclair.

Hopefully, Treeseer will come back on and add some more insights for us both.

Sylvia


----------



## cryo stops wear (May 29, 2008)

S Mc said:


> From what I am reading, the alcoholic (white frothy) flux comes from a bacterial canker associated with previous stress to the tree. The microorganisms in these cankers apparently produce both gas and alcohol during the fermentation of sap. Apparently common on elm, sweet gum and oak in the Midwest. (And apparently benign and is weather condition speciic.)
> 
> It does state that Mimosa trees can have a systemic infection of sapwood by _Fusarium oxysporum f. sp. pernicosum_ (which is serious) but the frothy flux seems to be a secondary issue.
> 
> ...



Checked Burr oak today and it is fully leafed out , leaves look big 9"+ plus and very dark green .

I did spray some propiconazole on affected area while doing a fungicide spray on some crabs a month ago at affected area and the area has dried up completely .

HMM, 

I will be doing a trunk spray fungicide treatment with agri fos in near future.
It seems to help vascular problems quit a bit. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## treeseer (May 31, 2008)

Apparently benign? It kills bark; read Sinclair more closely.

See Ooze in the News, here: http://www.tcia.org/PDFs/TCI_Mag_09_04_FULLsm.pdf


----------



## cryo stops wear (May 31, 2008)

*thanks*



treeseer said:


> Apparently benign? It kills bark; read Sinclair more closely.
> 
> See Ooze in the News, here: http://www.tcia.org/PDFs/TCI_Mag_09_04_FULLsm.pdf



treeseer thanks for your finding of this article for white flux.
Thankfully there recommendations have been done early in 2007 and the tree seems to be doing very well at this time.
I will be doing some soil drenching and bark spray with agri fos and maybe pron tech .

Also I was glad to see the carpenter worms identified that as close as I could tell were root weevils . 

I thank you and this great burr oak of 48"dbh thank you.
ahh the power of the internet.

Thanks again.


----------



## treeseer (May 31, 2008)

cryo stops wear said:


> treeseer thanks for your finding of this article for white flux...
> I will be doing some soil drenching and bark spray with agri fos and maybe pron tech .


You're welcome. I wrote it 4 years ago and no one has found a major error in the treatment protocol. Still pretty effective here.

I agree with experimenting with drenches. What is prontech?


----------



## S Mc (May 31, 2008)

Treeseer, thanks for pointing this out. From the literature I have been reading I was thinking that Bacterial Slime Flux and Alcoholic White Flux were two different things. Many articles using the terms "distinct from" each other.

Also articles state that the alcoholic white flux is seasonal (summer) and goes away. The slime flux being persistant in the area of the flow and also appears to be more detrimental in discoloring and damaging bark. 

Well, this is why I am enrolled in classes and why I am trying to educate myself more...

Sylvia


----------



## treeseer (Jun 1, 2008)

S Mc said:


> Treeseer, thanks for pointing this out. From the literature I have been reading I was thinking that Bacterial Slime Flux and Alcoholic White Flux were two different things. Many articles using the terms "distinct from" each other.
> 
> Also articles state that the alcoholic white flux is seasonal (summer) and goes away. The slime flux being persistant in the area of the flow and also appears to be more detrimental in discoloring and damaging bark.


They are different; see the bottom of page 384. This is new in the second edition, but it does not mention that frothy flux separates bark from xylem.

Your second picture may not be flux at all but just water oozing from the crack. That branch needed reducing years ago; maybe they did not have the right pole tool. (per June Arborist News)


----------

